# Ground work for above gound pool install.



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I need to have a 30 X 30 area cleared of all grass, roots and debris and leveled for a pool. I would really like it done to the point that I don't have to so much as pick up a rake and the pool will be level. If you can do this or know someone that can please PM me with their number or a quote I am in Navarre and the ground is really close but I really don't want to do all of this by hand. It used to have an 18 foot pool so much of the work is already done.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump....

I am really looking for someone that can LEVEL the area I have cleared so that I can install the pool. I can install the pool myself but I do not have time to get the ground perfectly leveled. If you can do this or know someone that can please let me know. I'd really like to get the pool installed for this weekend.


----------

